# [OFF] Postite aigüe

## ercete

Salut les gens !

J'ai l'impression que le forum souffre pas mal de postite aigüe ces temps-ci.

Je vois pleins de topic se faire squatter par des commentaires bien OFF, un puis deux puis trois post hors sujet et plouf on s'y retrouve plus.

Même si les topic sont "résolus", on ne sait jamais : si la discussion reprends c'est gênant d'avoir moult de posts qui n'ont rien à voir avec la discussion.

De même lorsqu'on utilise la Recherche pour trouver des réponses à un problème qui date de 3 mois et dont le topic ne contiens que un post utile et 4 posts de blagues...    :Confused: 

S'accorder un débordement de temps en temps, ou bien une blague qui va faire bien rire, il faut !

Mais siouplait soyons un peu disciplinés, ce sont les nouveaux utilisateurs qui en souffrent  :Wink: 

Mais lorsqu'un topic traite d'un sujet précis, ce serait sympa de ne pas faire du hors sujet ou alors si vous ne pouvez pas vous retenir, retenez vous au moins de répondre après un autre, car on a vite fait de déborder.

J'aime pas l'idée de brider les conversations ou de faire le rabat-joie,

alors je me dis qu'un sous forum 'off-the-wall' permettrait de calmer ce genre de débordements.

A bon entendeur, salut !

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Je pensais exactement la même chose ce matin, j'ai d'ailleurs hésiter à faire comme toi, c'est à dire poster pour exprimer mon point de vue mais après reflexion je me suis dit que les modérateurs étaient là après tout pour freiner ce genre de débordement, et comme il n'y a eu aucune action de leur part, cela restait dans les limites de la bonne conduite sur le forum.

[Edit] Bon après il ne faut rentré ds l'exès inverse, une petite boutade de temps en temps apporte la gaieté sur ce forum, ce que j'apprécie d'ailleurs.

----------

## kernelsensei

Freiner les débordements, oui, mais le soucis est qu'a la base on veut quand même une modération assez "sympa", et les personnes qui lachent un OFF de temps en temps sont aussi des personnes qui aident, donc personnellement je n'ai pas envie de les engueuler dès qu'ils font un petit post de travers (bien sûr tant que cela reste sur un ton correct uniquement, je ne tolère pas les insultes et autres trucs de ce genre, et faut avouer qu'on en voit peu).

Après c'est clair que si il y a abus de OFF, il va falloir recadrer tout ca et un subforum pourrait être une idée !

Maintenant il y a autre chose qui me tracasse, Ey l'a encore évoqué hier sur IRC, c'est que le niveau des topics semble en baisse (le problème a déjà été évoqué maintes fois il me semble, mais bon...). On voit de plus en plus de gens qui arrivent et postent sans même se donner la peine de lire la documentation et ca me désolerait qu'on soit obligés d'en arriver au RTFM...

Amicalement,

----------

## Temet

Il y a du vrai et du moins vrai.

Je suis loin d'être un membre super important... ceci dit, je fouine souvent dans les How To Gentoo. Quand j'ai commencé  Gentoo y a un an, j'avais l'impression que tout y était. Après un an d'utilisation, je constate que la plupart sont dépassés, incomplets ou obsolètes. C'est pas un reproche ... surtout que des personnes ont passé du temps pour rédiger tous ces how to. Seulement la distribution évolue vite et mettre tous les how to à jour en parallèle, ça me semble quasi impossible.

Quand les how to ne répondent plus aux besoin, il ne reste que se touner vers le forum.

C'était juste une constatation.  :Wink: 

----------

## ercete

 *Kurgan wrote:*   

> [Edit] Bon après il ne faut rentré ds l'exès inverse, une petite boutade de temps en temps apporte la gaieté sur ce forum, ce que j'apprécie d'ailleurs.

 

 *KS wrote:*   

> Freiner les débordements, oui, mais le soucis est qu'a la base on veut quand même une modération assez "sympa"

 

+1 bien sur !

Il y a toujours eu des post OFF et je ne m'en suis jamais plein !

On parle donc bien là des "dèbordements" et pas du OFF nécessaire au bien-être collectif

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Quand les how to ne répondent plus aux besoin, il ne reste que se touner vers le forum. 

 

 *KS wrote:*   

> Maintenant il y a autre chose qui me tracasse, Ey l'a encore évoqué hier sur IRC, c'est que le niveau des topics semble en baisse (le problème a déjà été évoqué maintes fois il me semble, mais bon...). On voit de plus en plus de gens qui arrivent et postent sans même se donner la peine de lire la documentation et ca me désolerait qu'on soit obligés d'en arriver au RTFM... 

 

Possible en effet, jusqu'à présent on est toujours arrivé à faire du RTFM gentil, je penses qu'on peut continuer :

on donne les liens vers les docs, parce que c'est vrai que c'est vite le fouilli parfois, on dis "Là dedans est ta solution" et zou, si le quidam galère encore la discussion peut continuer.

Après si la qualité des topics est en baisse cela peut se justifier par une hausse de la popularité de gentoo :

plus de néophytes, donc plus de post "bas-niveau" (sans vouloir être insultant)

Mais on peut pas forcer les gens à parler de choses qu'ils ne connaissent pas, un jour ces néophytes te poseront peut-être des colles  :Wink: 

Pour moi le plus important pour un forum reste de pouvoir discuter librement

le fait est qu'on ne peux pas prendre de décision sur un jugement de la qualité des topics

d'où mon idée d'essayer d'organiser un peu mieux avec le sous-forum.

Ca ne mange pas vraiment de pain et le forum n'en serait que plus vivant.

----------

## Temet

Ceci dit, tu as raison pour les topics "résolus" ... j'ai tendance à partir facilement en OFF quand la solution a été donnée ... et je ne devrais pas.

Je vais tâcher de faire plus attention à mon comportement   :Embarassed: 

----------

## yuk159

Perso je suis assez pour le sous-forum.

Je ne sais pas si le niveau baisse, par contre il est certain que les cadences de posts sont assez incroyable/exeptionnelles sur ce forum.

Donc plus de posts, plus de "déchets", forcément.

Donc +1 pour le sub-forum Off ou Général, je suis mème sur que se serai très enrichissant  :Smile: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Mais le fait de faire un sub-forum va augmenter justement le nombre de thread off non ???

----------

## yuk159

Oui mais pas dans la partie servant à la résolution des problémes, enfin je pense...

----------

## ultrabug

"Le niveau baisse" ... attention les vieux ca radote la  :Wink: 

Gentoo grandit et attire de plus en plus de monde et donc on ne devrait n'y s'en étonner, ni s'en plaindre finalement. A moins que le but recherché soit de rester entre nous ?

Gentoo, de par son fonctionnement, nous apprend à être proche de notre système et de le comprendre. Les gens qui passent le pas n'ont pas tous cette discipline au départ mais je pense qu'ils vont la prendre et que leurs premiers topics aux réponses RTFM ne durent finalement pas.

Ces "boulets" soit ne restent pas, soit s'améliorent très vite d'après ce que j'ai remarqué à mon niveau.

J'ai donc pour ma plutot une approche optimiste de ce forum.

Concernant les OFF, je pense qu'ils ne sont pas si génants. Après tout, quand tu fais ta recherche, c'est les mots clés que tu match, pas les blagues. Moi je trouve ca bien de voir qu'il y a plus que de l'informatique dans cette communauté  :Smile: 

----------

## titoucha

@ultrabug je suis assez de ton avis les OFF ne me gène pas au contraire, ils donnent une certaine "humanité" au forum, j'ai voulu changer de distribution dernièrement et la chose qui ma retenu c'est le forum et son côté un peu délire, si le forum devenait beaucoup plus sérieux je crois que je ne viendrais plus aussi souvent.

Et mine de rien, j'ai appris pas mal dans les parties OFF.

----------

## man in the hill

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> @ultrabug je suis assez de ton avis les OFF ne me gène pas au contraire, ils donnent une certaine "humanité" au forum, ...

 

Je suis entièrement d'accord et je trouve que tous les intervenant respect ce forum et que les "débordements" permettent de connaîtrent un peu mieux ses interlocuteurs ... 

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> J'ai voulu changer de distribution dernièrement et la chose qui ma retenu c'est le forum et son côté un peu délire, si le forum devenait beaucoup plus sérieux je crois que je ne viendrais plus aussi souvent.

 

J'espère que tu ne va pas nous quitter et que c'était juste un coup de fatigue passagé   :Wink:   (Tu voulais changer pour quel distro ?)

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Et mine de rien, j'ai appris pas mal dans les parties OFF.

 

C'est vraiment une source d'enrichissement évident ... par ex: Je ne connaissais pas Exalead et apres que Magic Banana ai ouvert un OFF,  je le test ... et peut-être que je vais y rester   :Razz:  ... Dans un subforum, j'aurais aussi participé mais je trouve qu'il n'y en a pas tant que cela pour ouvrir un subforum et ne me cause aucune gêne dans mes recherches !

Pour ce qui est de la qualité, chacun a son niveau et progresse a son rythme ... 

@ +

----------

## ercete

 *Quote:*   

> "Le niveau baisse" ... attention les vieux ca radote la  

 

Je le répète, je ne penses pas que les modos soient là pour "juger" les topics mais plutot à permettre à tous de communiquer librement et serainement.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Concernant les OFF, je pense qu'ils ne sont pas si génants. Après tout, quand tu fais ta recherche, c'est les mots clés que tu match, pas les blagues. Moi je trouve ca bien de voir qu'il y a plus que de l'informatique dans cette communauté 

 

 *Quote:*   

>  si le forum devenait beaucoup plus sérieux je crois que je ne viendrais plus aussi souvent. 

 

ultrabug, titoucha :

bien sur, il n'est pas interdit de faire un peu de off de temps en temps, j'en serai moi aussi le premier déçu

et ce n'est pas le forum OFF qui nous empechera d'en sortir une bonne quand il faut  :Wink:  ou de signaler qu'on dis "au temps pour moi" et pas "autant pour moi" (une classique du forum  :Laughing: )

par contre si un topic pars trop en dérive, cela permettra de signaler gentilment : "@untel : laissons mon post sur udev là et continuons cette conversation sur le forum off"

toutes les informations survivent.

c'est certes déjà faisable actuellement avec le forum normal, mais au moins on pourra plus se permettre de mettre le foutoir dans un sous forum cloisonné, surtout si la discussion ne va pas loin, aucune pollution puisque séparé des post standards.

 *Quote:*   

> Et mine de rien, j'ai appris pas mal dans les parties OFF.

 

Le forum off est souvent le théatre de discussion philo ou en tout genre où l'on apprends beaucoup,

je vais souvent lire celui en anglais et c'est vrai qu'on apprends vite.

Pour moi c'est une raison valable de plus pour créer ce même genre de choses sur le forum FR.

----------

## Mickael

[off]

tiens l'histoire d'autant/au temps me rappel ceci :

http://www.langue-fr.net/index/A/au_temps-autant.htm

[/off]

j'espère que ce petit off dans un gros off ne sera pas trop dérangeant. Sinon pour en revenir au gros off, je suis d'accord avec le point vu général qui se dégage de vos discussions. Le off c'est bien mais pas trop quand même dans le thread des autres.

----------

## dapsaille

Pour les OFF ok ... j'y participe grandement .. meme involontairement ... autanpouremoa (TM)

 Donc il vas falloir que je me rattrape ...

 En ce qui concerne l'afflut de "sang neuf" c'est indéniable ... nouveaux = questions qui nous parraissent cons mais qui sont importantes pour ces jeunes manchots ..

 d'ou envie d'envoyer joyeusement claquer un RTFM  dans les dents (de laits) de ces nouveaux ... 

hors comme souligné .. 

la doc Gentoo elle commence à craindre sérieusement.

 nan je vous assure .. regardez le howto pour Beryl ... il est super mal structuré .. ok ok je pourrais m'y mettre mais je suis trop bordélique ^^

 la ou je veux en venir c'est que nous nous reposons trop sur nos acquis mes frères et mes soeurs .. nous festoyons et OFFons pendant que la révolte grogne ... 

(ok ok je repars en OFF la pas bien pas bien)

----------

## Trevoke

J'avoue abuser--

Pour le "rtfm gentil" , on pourrait donner un lien vers la doc et dire "dans ce document, il y a ta solution et tout un tas de choses que tu as besoin de savoir pour utiliser Gentoo et resoudre quelques problemes commun." 

Non?

----------

## dapsaille

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> J'avoue abuser--
> 
> Pour le "rtfm gentil" , on pourrait donner un lien vers la doc et dire "dans ce document, il y a ta solution et tout un tas de choses que tu as besoin de savoir pour utiliser Gentoo et resoudre quelques problemes commun." 
> 
> Non?

 

 Si il te demande pour un soft X et que tu le balance sur le howto X ...... 1 coup sur 2 il revient en disant que ca marche pas la faute au HOWTO ...

 ce qui fait la force de gentoo c'est sa doc ET sa communauté .. enlevez l'un ne reste rien    :Sad: 

----------

## Trevoke

Ah non.. Pour un soft X on peut expliquer.

Pour un probleme de base Gentoo, par contre..

----------

## ercete

 *Quote:*   

> (ok ok je repars en OFF la pas bien pas bien)

 

 :Evil or Very Mad:  arrêtez de croire que le off c'est pas bien, ce que tu dis vaut la peine d'être lu !!

c'est pas parce que c'est libre qu'il est interdit de critiquer, au contraire.

(faut quand même faire la limite entre critique et reproche  :Razz: )

d'ailleurs ca ferait un très bon topic du genre : "selon vous, quelle doc ferait bien d'être remise à jour ?"

je suis sur qu'avec tous les nouveaux qui se tapent des docs on aurait vite des réponses

bon je vais m'arrêter là pour ma propagande, mais si c'est pas encore un exemple de la nécessité d'un forum OFF,

j'arrête de manger les barreaux de ma cage  :Cool: 

[Attention un OFF peut en cacher un autre]

 *trevoke wrote:*   

> Pour le "rtfm gentil"...

 

sinon y'a RTFM : Read This Fantastic Manual !!

[OFF & OFF = ON ?]

----------

## dapsaille

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Ah non.. Pour un soft X on peut expliquer.
> 
> Pour un probleme de base Gentoo, par contre..

 

 Moauis .. de base gentoo .. ou est la limite ?? c'est ca le soucis en fait .. 

dans les HOWTO et docs (hormis celle de l'installation) on ne distingue pas la limite Gentoo/Autres ..

----------

## dapsaille

 *raoulchatigre wrote:*   

> 
> 
> sinon y'a RTFM : Read This Fantastic Manual !!
> 
> [OFF & OFF = ON ?]

 

J'adhère   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## anigel

Bonjour,

La révolte gronde, il est temps de remettre le peuple dans le droit chemin   :Twisted Evil:  ! Je blague, évidemment.

Le forum est assez actif en ce moment, mais il faut garder à l'esprit que c'est souvent comme ça à cette période de l'année. J'ignore à quoi ça tient, mais le fait est qu'après la rentrée et jusqu'à Noël, le forum est toujours plus actif. Donc forcément les posts "limites" se multiplient. Je comprends parfaitement ce qui motive ta démarche raoulchatigre, et c'est vrai que le squat de post peut parfois s'avérer gênant. Lorsque c'est le cas, nous intervenons, en nous soumettant aux guidelines qui président à notre rôle de modérateur (et oui, même nous, on ne fait pas ce qu'on veut  :Wink: ).

Mais, pour faire simple, tant que le forum reste "rentable" pour le nouveau venu (et il l'est, crois-nous sur parole, k_s et moi-même avons eu récemment affaire à un exemple de ressource vraiment polluée), nous tolérons ces squats, pour la simple et bonne raison qu'ils participent grandement à la bonne humeur qui règne ici.

Et là, ce que je vais dire n'engage que moi : le jour où on verra le RTFM fleurir ici, je me retirerai de la modération, car ce n'est pas comme ça que je conçois l'accueil dû au néophyte dans le monde du logiciel libre.

Bref, pour faire simple : pour moi le forum va bien, il reste un moyen de support efficace, et même si on trolle un peu parfois, dans l'ensemble il reste super-agréable je trouve. Je crois que c'était TGL qui nous avait dit l'an dernier lorsque nous avons pris nos fonctions de modos : "les gens aiment parler, c'est normal". Et il avait raison : la digression, c'est aussi ça le charme du forum  :Wink: .

----------

## theniaky

 *Quote:*   

> dans les HOWTO et docs (hormis celle de l'installation) on ne distingue pas la limite Gentoo/Autres ..

 

Arf moi je trouve que dans l'ensemble ça reste très propre... Enfin surtout les howto en anglais car il est vrai que certains en français manquent de fraicheur.

 *Quote:*   

> Ces "boulets" soit ne restent pas, soit s'améliorent très vite d'après ce que j'ai remarqué à mon niveau. 
> 
> J'ai donc pour ma plutot une approche optimiste de ce forum. 

 

+1    Quoique moi je pense que je resterai un eternel boulet  :Smile: 

Quand je compare ce forum avec celui des autres distrib, et bien ça n'a vraiment rien à voir !! Moi aussi l'idée de retourner sur une autre distrib m'a effleuré l'esprit, mais l'ambiance de la communauté m'a retenu ! (Et oui : j'avais été impressionné par la dernière Ubuntu alors qu'avant je trouvais que ce n'était qu'un mauvais fork de debian...   :Razz:   )

Sur l'abus des off... J'ai confiance en nos modérateurs pour conserver un forum simple efficace et propre !

----------

## ercete

@anigel = ma foi tu es assez convaincant

mais penses-tu que la création d'un sousforum OFF diminuerait l'ambiance du forum général ?

à bien y réfléchir je serai presque d'accord cette idée,

mais je vois aussi les avantages à pouvoir ouvrir des OFF à gogo dans un espace reservé...

hélas il y a aussi les dérives d'un tel forum qui doit être bien plus dificile  modérer.

bref à y réfléchir je suis pas encore vraiment convaincu, mais c'est normal chuis lunatique  :Razz: 

 *TGL wrote:*   

> "les gens aiment parler, c'est normal"

 

que dire de plus  :Smile: 

----------

## Enlight

 *anigel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mais, pour faire simple, tant que le forum reste "rentable" pour le nouveau venu (et il l'est, crois-nous sur parole, k_s et moi-même avons eu récemment affaire à un exemple de ressource vraiment polluée), nous tolérons ces squats, pour la simple et bonne raison qu'ils participent grandement à la bonne humeur qui règne ici.
> 
> 

 

A y'est qu'est ce que j'ai encore fait?   :Embarassed: 

----------

## PabOu

 *raoulchatigre wrote:*   

> d'ailleurs ca ferait un très bon topic du genre : "selon vous, quelle doc ferait bien d'être remise à jour ?"
> 
> je suis sur qu'avec tous les nouveaux qui se tapent des docs on aurait vite des réponses

 

On pourrait même prévoir une balise spéciale du genre [MàJ-DOC]. Dans le post, on parlerait de ce qui est à mettre à jour, et puis on soumet sur b.g.o ;-)

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

>  *Trevoke wrote:*   Ah non.. Pour un soft X on peut expliquer.
> 
> Pour un probleme de base Gentoo, par contre.. Moauis .. de base gentoo .. ou est la limite ?? c'est ca le soucis en fait ..

 

Je pense que Trevoke voulait cibler plus particulierement les questions du genre "comment on fait une mise à jour", "ca sert à quoi emerge -av", "c'est quoi le window manager par défaut", "combien de temps dure l'installation", ... Des questions qui ont leur réponse dans le handbook officiel.

 *anigel wrote:*   

> (et oui, même nous, on ne fait pas ce qu'on veut :wink:).

 

Nan, j'y crois pas à ca :-P Tu essayes qu'on te prenne en pitié pour te rapprocher de nous et pour mieux nous avoir ensuite :-D

 *theniaky wrote:*   

> Enfin surtout les howto en anglais car il est vrai que certains en français manquent de fraicheur.

 

ICI, tu pourras trouver la liste des documents qui ne sont pas traduits ou pas à jour. ;-)

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Enlight wrote:*   

>  *anigel wrote:*   
> 
> Mais, pour faire simple, tant que le forum reste "rentable" pour le nouveau venu (et il l'est, crois-nous sur parole, k_s et moi-même avons eu récemment affaire à un exemple de ressource vraiment polluée), nous tolérons ces squats, pour la simple et bonne raison qu'ils participent grandement à la bonne humeur qui règne ici.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Tss, c'est pas ta faute... mais monte dans ta chambre quand même !! (Juste pour la forme  :Wink:  )

----------

## Enlight

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tss, c'est pas ta faute... mais monte dans ta chambre quand même !! (Juste pour la forme  )

 

J'ai au moins le droit de manger ce soir?   :Confused: 

----------

## nemo13

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je suis entièrement d'accord et je trouve que tous les intervenant respect ce forum et que les "débordements" permettent de connaîtrent un peu mieux ses interlocuteurs ... 
> 
>  *titoucha wrote:*   J'ai voulu changer de distribution dernièrement et la chose qui ma retenu c'est le forum et son côté un peu délire, si le forum devenait beaucoup plus sérieux je crois que je ne viendrais plus aussi souvent. 
> ...

 

HAlala, tu ne suis pas assez les off   :Wink: 

Titoucha a failli céder à Canonical .

( pour sa défense j'en ai installé une sur le portable de ma fille car je n'avais pas trop le temps

et le CDlive 2006.1 n'avait pas le driver de sa carte ETH )

Pour en revenir aux oeufs moi j'aime bien

A+:jlp

----------

## l_arbalette

si je peux ajouter mon grain de sel, je suis nouveau sous Linux (depuis le mois de Février dernier), et j'ai démarré sous Gentoo pour apprendre plus vite...sur les conseils de mon frère. Donc je suis grand utilisateur d'aides en tout genre. Et donc principalement de ce forum, qui, il faut bien le dire, est super efficace (1er signe de bonne santé)

Et bien, franchement, il n'y a pas de soucis à se faire (pour le moment) sur la qualité du forum !

Quand je ne trouve pas de réponse ou d'aide ici, je suis obligé de fouiller (beaucoup) ailleurs, et c'est très souvent n'importe quoi (2ème signe de bonne santé). Et ça me laisse d'ailleurs souvent admiratif sur la façon dont ce forum est géré, sur l'autodiscipline de ses membres, sans passer de pommade à qui que ce soit.

De plus, l'existence de ce thread est un 3ème signe de bonne santé (à mon humble avis) : si vous vous posez autant de question sur la qualité de ce forum, nul doute que vous saurez la maintenir.

Vous ne vous endormez pas sur vos lauriers, et c'est bon signe.

Et promis, je vais surveiller mes off en plein milieu de topic (j'en ai fait un pas plus tard qu'aujourd'hui : je suis honteux...désolé !)

----------

## blasserre

je voulais poster ce midi, mais j'ai préféré faire la sieste   :Cool:  finalement j'ai bien fait...

je voulais juste donner mon avis sur un éventuel nouveau sub-forum : le nouveau gros chantier maintenant c'est le desktop - maintenant que le hotplug, et notre distro en général, marche à peu près out-of-the-box - pourquoi ne pas forker XGL X e17 fvwm qui sont les sujets les plus actifs.

ça ferait un sub-forum super vivant et un forum classique moins fouilli, avec du recul l'idée me semble mauvaise parce que si je prends mon exemple, je ne vais jamais sur la section tips&tricks. ceci dit ça me trotte dans la tête depuis l'ouverture de ce thread alors soyez indulgent et voyez ça comme une séance de psychanalyse

merci docteurs, fallait que ça sorte je vais mieux dormir maintenant   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Ey

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> soyez indulgent et voyez ça comme une séance de psychanalyse
> 
> merci docteurs, fallait que ça sorte je vais mieux dormir maintenant  

 

Tu es partisant de la thérapie de groupe alors ? Bon bin je vais en faire autant, vu que k_s a mit les pieds dans le plat en plein milieu de ce thread, je vais donc préciser le fond de ma pensée.

Oui j'ai l'impression que de plus en plus de questions posées sont posées sans avoir vraiment cherché à résoudre le problème soit même. Après c'est peut-être comme ça que vous concevez les choses, mais perso je pense que chercher c'est aussi un très bon moyen d'apprendre et de devenir indépendant (ie ne pas venir appeler à l'aide ici toutes les semaines).

Et chercher sur les howto gentoo c'est pas forcément ce que j'appele chercher... (man, google, site web de l'appli qui pose problème et j'en passe, voir même souvent faire une simple recherche sur le forum gentoo français...)

Bon ça ne m'empêche pas de répondre quand même aux gens qui posent des questions pas forcément intéressante, mais ça me désole un peu de voir ça.

Bon sur ce, je pense que j'ai assez enfoncé le couteau dans la plaie, je vais peut-être attendre de me faire flammer avant de continuer   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## blasserre

c'est un peu le revers de la médaille... on est nombreux à squatter ici depuis un certain temps et quand on sait que quelqu'un sur ce forum a assurément la réponse à la question qu'on se pose.. bah on devient feignants (oui bon ok... je deviens feignant)

mais avouez, qui, ici, se palucherait le man de xfs pour trouver une réponse quand il voit Enlight connecté ? hein soyez honnêtes !

mais je conçois que mon attitude attentiste soit susceptible d'énerver les gens   :Embarassed: 

----------

## kopp

Bon, personnellement je ne vais pas jeter la pierre à tous ces auteurs de OFF, principalement parce que si on regarde mes dernières participations, c'est notament sur des sujets OFF. Mais c'est vrai que limiter, ce serait une bonne idée, parce que j'ai parfois du mal à suivre ce qui se passe ! Eh oui, lorsque qu'un sujet dérive, ça se fait à une vitesse hallucinante, et à forte croissance en plus. ça devient alors facile de rater un truc, pas spécialement important, mais qui rajoute à la convivialité et permet de lancer ou de comprendre une boutade dans un autre OFF.

Quant à un forum dédié au OFF, il me semble qu'on avait déjà évoquer le sujet à l'époque de la création des sous-forums, et ça n'avait pas été retenu (je me souviens plus à quel stade) Personnellement, je pense que l'ouverture d'un tel sous-forum ne serait que la cause d'un plus grand nombre de OFF, sans pour autant limiter les dérives dans les autres sujets. On peut toujours ouvrir un petit sujet OFF comme ça sur le forum normal, il y en a au moins un par semaine je dirais, et même si cette cadence augmentait un peu ça ne generait pas le forum, tout en préservant la qualité des OFF, c'est à dire pas de sujet du style "Aujourd'hui j'ai mangé une pomme. Vous préferrez les pommes vertes ou johnny halliday ?"

Enfin, concernant la qualité des docs, il est vrai que la doc française n'est pas à jour, mais on manque de contributeurs. Moi même, je n'ai rien fait de depuis déjà longtemps. Il y a eu une période faste durant laquelle avec deux trois autres personnes, on a mis à jour pas mal de doc, mais là c'est plutot calme. Pour notre forum Trucs & Astuces, ma dernière contribution commence a dater. J'ai honte...

----------

## ghoti

 *Ey wrote:*   

> Oui j'ai l'impression que de plus en plus de questions posées sont posées sans avoir vraiment cherché à résoudre le problème soit même. Après c'est peut-être comme ça que vous concevez les choses, mais perso je pense que chercher c'est aussi un très bon moyen d'apprendre et de devenir indépendant (ie ne pas venir appeler à l'aide ici toutes les semaines).
> 
> Et chercher sur les howto gentoo c'est pas forcément ce que j'appele chercher... (man, google, site web de l'appli qui pose problème et j'en passe, voir même souvent faire une simple recherche sur le forum gentoo français...)
> 
> Bon ça ne m'empêche pas de répondre quand même aux gens qui posent des questions pas forcément intéressante, mais ça me désole un peu de voir ça.

 

Perso, je suis assez d'accord avec ce point de vue.

Le comble, c'est que pour beaucoup de questions posées et qui m'interpellent, je ne connais pas la solution à priori mais un petit coup de google (ou autre  :Wink:  ) me ramène généralement la soluce dans les 30 secondes.

Bref, je me casse le c*l à chercher pour permettre à Blasserre de faire la sieste ...  :Wink:   :Laughing: 

Mais finalement, l'ignorance et la feignasserie des autres me permet d'apprendre beaucoup !   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Enlight

 *Ey wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tu es partisant de la thérapie de groupe alors ? Bon bin je vais en faire autant, vu que k_s a mit les pieds dans le plat en plein milieu de ce thread, je vais donc préciser le fond de ma pensée.
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Allez allez, tu sais bien que tu fais partie de ceux qu'on cite sur le forum comme on citerai un philosophe grec dans une dissert. Puis au moins on sait maintenant que t'es encore en vie... c'est qu'on était limite de lancer "'perdu de recherche", ce qui vaut également pour tes anciens camarades de promos... quoique je crois que sir à fait un poste furtif y'a pas si longtemps, mais notre "ninja copieur" du coin ça fait vraiment longtemps.

----------

## titoucha

 *nemo13 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> HAlala, tu ne suis pas assez les off  
> 
> Titoucha a failli céder à Canonical .
> ...

 

J'ai fais de même sur ceux de ma fille et mon fils ainsi que mon portable, pour une questiion de temps comme toi. en plus il faut reconnaitre que ce distribution fait fort.

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Le comble, c'est que pour beaucoup de questions posées et qui m'interpellent, je ne connais pas la solution à priori mais un petit coup de google (ou autre  ) me ramène généralement la soluce dans les 30 secondes.
> 
> Bref, je me casse le c*l à chercher pour permettre à Blasserre de faire la sieste ...  
> 
> Mais finalement, l'ignorance et la feignasserie des autres me permet d'apprendre beaucoup ! 

 

je t'approuve à 200%, j'ai plus appris en recherchant pour les autres que pour moi-même.

----------

## blasserre

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bref, je me casse le c*l à chercher pour permettre à Blasserre de faire la sieste ...   

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## ercete

Bon, la nuit porte conseil et kopp aussi :

 *Quote:*   

> Quant à un forum dédié au OFF, il me semble qu'on avait déjà évoquer le sujet à l'époque de la création des sous-forums, et ça n'avait pas été retenu (je me souviens plus à quel stade) Personnellement, je pense que l'ouverture d'un tel sous-forum ne serait que la cause d'un plus grand nombre de OFF, sans pour autant limiter les dérives dans les autres sujets. On peut toujours ouvrir un petit sujet OFF comme ça sur le forum normal, il y en a au moins un par semaine je dirais, et même si cette cadence augmentait un peu ça ne generait pas le forum, tout en préservant la qualité des OFF, c'est à dire pas de sujet du style "Aujourd'hui j'ai mangé une pomme. Vous préferrez les pommes vertes ou johnny halliday ?" 

 

C'est vrai que l'ouverture d'un forum OFF donnerait inévitablement lieu à ce genre de post.

Et perso je n'ai pas envie de voter par SMS pour tel ou tel modo  :Wink: 

t-bow est assez rassurant dans son post donc finalement, cette idée de sous-forum ne me ravi plus autant qu'à l'ouverture de ce débat...

Et si l'un de vous dis que je suis lunatique, je re-change d'avis  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Temet

Et le classique sticky "My Life" ?

Il revient souvent dans les forums ce topic "poubelle"

----------

## kopp

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Et le classique sticky "My Life" ?
> 
> Il revient souvent dans les forums ce topic "poubelle"

 

C'est à dire Temet ? un thread où on peut parler de ce qu'on veut ? dans le genre mangeage de pomme ? ou alors je ne te suis pas...

 *Enlight wrote:*   

>  mais notre "ninja copieur" du coin ça fait vraiment longtemps.

 

J'avoue, j'ai honte, mais j'arrive pas à associer cette description à l'un d'entre nous. C'est qui ?

----------

## anigel

@ Temet : J'y pensais justement... On en avait eu un à une époque, en sticky histoire que les envies de s'épancher se tournent plus facilement vers ce thread. Et puis dans notre frénésie de nettoyage des stickys du forum, on a dû l'envoyer dans les tréfonds de ce forum. Peut-être qu'on devrait le ranimer, ou en re-coller un autre tout neuf à la place ?

----------

## Mickael

Pour le ninja, je ferais le rapprochement avec l'avatar de scout.

----------

## kopp

Argh, je l'avais oublié ce Polytechnicien là...

Allez hop je m'en vais me fouetter avec des RJ45 pour la peine.

----------

## Magic Banana

Euh c'est pas que je veux faire du OFF dans un fil OFF qui dénonce le OFF mais y-a-t-il une connotation politique à la question sondage de kopp :

 *kopp wrote:*   

> "Aujourd'hui j'ai mangé une pomme. Vous préferrez les pommes vertes ou johnny halliday ?"

 

Peut-être suis-je tordu mais en un quart de seconde mon cervau a fait une association :

Pomme verte != (Pomme rouge = Chirac = Johnny Halliday)

En fait je crois que je suis tordu. À moins que je ne doive me convertir en psychanalyste de sujets OFF...

Bon... Désolé encore... J'aime bien le OFF moa... Et j'aime pas les gens qui postent sans avoir auparavant fait une recherche élémentaire mais bon...

----------

## kopp

Ah non je crois que tu vas trop loin, j'ai parlé de pommes comme j'aurais pu dire "ma grand-mère a un nouveau grille-pain"

Bon après, je suis fan des guignols, alors c'est peut-être une influence subconsciente, je sais pas.

----------

## Temet

Bah tu vois, un topic "my life", ça sert exactement pour ça! lol (cf 4 derniers posts)

J'ai connu un forum on quand on voulait partir en vrille sur un topic sérieux, on quotait le poste du topic sérieux dans le topic "my life" et se moquait du malheureux dans le topic "my life".

Oui, non? Adjugé?   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## mOrice

Bonjour,

Je suis tout nouveau et viens de m'inscrire sur ce forum après une installation de gentoo réussit. A ce propos la documentation disponible n'est pas si obsolète que cela puisqu'elle ma permis de règler mes problèmes sans avoir à poster un seul sujet.

Quand au forum je commence à le parcourir pour m'imprègner de l'ambiance et je le trouve trés clean. D'une part les balises [debat] et [off] sont apparament  acceptées ce qui permet de canaliser nos envie de discuter. Quand au off dans les autres sujets tant qu'ils sont bien marqués en résolu (enfin que l'on ne lise pas 50 topics sans solution) je ne l'ai pas trouvé gènant.

Quand à faire un sous-forum, d'expèrience je trouve cela bien sur un site officieux, autant sur un site officiel ca ne peut qu'apporter des problèmes.

----------

## Temet

Oui j'ai utilisé Gentoo pendant plus de 6 mois sans m'inscrire car je trouvais toutes les réponses avec des recherches aussi.

Ensuite, je voulais des conseils sur l'achat d'un laptop, donc je me suis inscrit... et comme je commence à sortir du statu de "sous-merde" avec Gentoo, j'essaye de filer un coup de main quand je peux  :Wink: 

----------

## ercete

@Temet : et t'es devenu guru avec plus de post que moi en moins de 8 mois...  :Wink: 

Les gars !! J'ai trouvé la source des off ! qu'on le tonde  :Twisted Evil: 

[/mode c'est moi qui ai la plus longue]

----------

## Temet

Va faire un tour sur Fedora-Fr, je m'apprête à peine à perdre ma place de second avec 2400 posts par un mec inscrit depuis Mars 2006 et qui a déjà plus de 2300 messages ... alors que je suis inscrit là bas depuis 2004 ^^

Et me tondez pas, ça va pas repousser et je vais ressembler à Zidane ... et étant en Italie, il est pas super apprécié ...   :Laughing: 

EDIT : Mais arrêtez!!!! ou j'installe Kubuntu!!!Last edited by Temet on Fri Oct 20, 2006 12:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ghoti

 *mOrice wrote:*   

> Je suis tout nouveau et viens de m'inscrire sur ce forum après une installation de gentoo réussit. 

 

Bienvenue mOrice  :Smile: 

Félicitation pour ton installation réussie !

Pour ton premier post, tu manifestes plein de bon sens  :Smile: 

Perso, j'ai hâte de lire tes prochaines contributions !

----------

## ttgeub

 *raoulchatigre wrote:*   

> @Temet : et t'es devenu guru avec plus de post que moi en moins de 8 mois... 
> 
> Les gars !! J'ai trouvé la source des off ! qu'on le tonde 

 

Arf le champion ca reste tout de meme gentoo lover qui avait meme reussi a faire enerver tgl, anigel et quasiment tous les membres du forum de l'epoque. Mais bon pour Temet, je propose le goudron et la plume   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Delvin

omg ttypub, je me rappel de lui !

faudrait linker le thread  :Smile: 

----------

## Mickael

Le lien vite le lien

----------

## ttgeub

et voila

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-189900-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-25.html

Vous verrez que je me suis pas mal enerve aussi dans l histoire, d ailleurs je deteste les gens qui detourne les posts de leur sujet premier. En fait exactement comme je suis en train de le faire.

souvenirs souvenirs   :Wink: 

----------

## Mickael

J'adore la réponse de TGL :

 *Quote:*   

> et enfin ici les restes, ou comment un concours de bites peut tourner à la rixe. 

 

----------

## Ey

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Allez allez, tu sais bien que tu fais partie de ceux qu'on cite sur le forum comme on citerai un philosophe grec dans une dissert. Puis au moins on sait maintenant que t'es encore en vie... c'est qu'on était limite de lancer "'perdu de recherche", ce qui vaut également pour tes anciens camarades de promos... quoique je crois que sir à fait un poste furtif y'a pas si longtemps, mais notre "ninja copieur" du coin ça fait vraiment longtemps.

 

Je ne suis pas très présent ces derniers temps, c'est vrai, mais je n'ai pas vraiment le temps de souffler en ce moment au boulot, donc je me connecte sur les forum uniquement le soir et le we. Et comme j'ai beaucoup de lecture à faire et que j'ai souvent 2-3 jours de retard sur les discutions, je ne participe pas trop.

Sinon concernant sireyessire et scout, je vois régulièrement sireyessire comme actif sur le forum (il ne poste pas beaucoup mais il doit quand même lire les threads), par contre scout est complètement absent en ce moment.

----------

## ercete

 *ttypub wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Vous verrez que je me suis pas mal enerve aussi dans l'histoire, d ailleurs je deteste les gens qui detourne les posts de leur sujet premier. En fait exactement comme je suis en train de le faire.
> 
> 

 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

D'une certaine manière le fait d'enchainer les OFF à la suite de ce débat revient à prouver par l'exemple l'argumentation faite plus haut.

bon chuis peut-être un peu seul à comprendre cet humour désolé  :Smile: 

----------

## geekounet

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Oui j'ai utilisé Gentoo pendant plus de 6 mois sans m'inscrire car je trouvais toutes les réponses avec des recherches aussi.
> 
> Ensuite, je voulais des conseils sur l'achat d'un laptop, donc je me suis inscrit... et comme je commence à sortir du statu de "sous-merde" avec Gentoo, j'essaye de filer un coup de main quand je peux 

 

Ouais moi aussi j'ai suivi le forum pendant 6 mois avant de m'inscrire, et c'était juste pour aider au départ  :Smile: 

----------

## anigel

Bon allez hop, après une brève consultation entre tous-puissants (je tâche de conserver un minimum de prestige, maintenant que vous savez tous qu'on ne fait pas ce qu'on veut  :Laughing: ), il a été décidé de re-stickyser le thread 3615MAVIE qui n'aurait jamais dû quitter le haut de ce forum.

Vous voulez parler des pommes, du grille-pain de votre grand-mère, de la qualité du cidre, de la reproduction des truites d'eau douce ? Ben c'est là que vous pourrez le faire. Ah oui, j'allais oublier : vous pouvez même y évoquer l'origine de votre pseudo  :Wink:  !

----------

## E11

Mdr !

On combat le mal par le mal !   :Twisted Evil:   :Razz:   :Laughing: 

----------

## yuk159

 *anigel wrote:*   

> ...Ah oui, j'allais oublier : vous pouvez même y évoquer l'origine de votre pseudo  !

 

Comment y font de la récup' les modo je le crois pas  :Laughing: 

----------

## titoucha

 *anigel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Vous voulez parler des pommes, du grille-pain de votre grand-mère, de la qualité du cidre, de la reproduction des truites d'eau douce ? 

 

MDR. Ben la reproduction de la truite arc-en-ciel je crois pas que sa va intéresser grand monde.

----------

## marvin rouge

En même temps, si le ratio "posts techniques intéressants / posts bateau" diminue, c'est que gentoo s'est énormément stabilisée (avis perso d'un utilisateur moyen). (avec des procédures / outils plus clairs).

Donc ouais, c'est en moyenne moins intéressant qu'avant, mais rien ne sert de jouer les vieux cons, il faut que les jeunes se forment à chercher des infos,  à poser des rapports de bugs ... toussa ...

un sous forum off ? je vote contre (si j'ai le droit de vote).

+

----------

## gbetous

je pense qu'une des raisons de la postite aigüe, c'est le "score" donné par le nombre de posts. c'est bête à dire, mais ça valorise (et donc motive) les plus gros posteurs, sans distinction de qualité dans les posts...

----------

